# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 November 2008)

The November competition has seen much better results than the disasterous October competition. Lets hope things continue to improve in December! For those who qualify for the competition, it's time to start thinking about your entry! 

The competition leader so far this month is Real1ty with *FAR*, having achieved a very impressive 100% return so far during November. Rub92me is currently in second place with *GTG*, sitting on a 31.58% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is AussiePaul72 who selected *TOE* whose share price has seen a rise of exactly 30% during November so far. 

Only three trading days to go this month... can Real1ty hang on?! 

The December stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Sunday November 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (25 November 2008)

hey joe...
put me down for CUE....

.^sc


----------



## chops_a_must (25 November 2008)

BDL.


----------



## explod (25 November 2008)

sbm Joe.   You run a good show, thanks


----------



## grace (25 November 2008)

LNC thanks Joe (hope they get some more cash in in December)


----------



## white_crane (26 November 2008)

TRS - The Reject Shop thanks.
People might be looking for alternative shopping experiences.  LOL


----------



## springhill (26 November 2008)

GLX cheers


----------



## Aargh! (26 November 2008)

CVN please Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (26 November 2008)

*ENE*  - Energy Developments Limited

Green power is good power.

Charts looking good for a rebound...the good 
news is, there should be no bad news.


----------



## blehgg (26 November 2008)

RES Thanks


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 November 2008)

AWE thankyou.






.


----------



## noirua (26 November 2008)

FLX please, thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (26 November 2008)

BHP please Joe --


----------



## nulla nulla (26 November 2008)

Hi Joe

I will stick with MOF thanks

regards

nulla


----------



## TheAbyss (26 November 2008)

PES again thanks


----------



## Green08 (26 November 2008)

RIO thank you Joe.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (26 November 2008)

MGX thanks Joe


----------



## benhua (26 November 2008)

BMO Joe, thank you.


----------



## YELNATS (26 November 2008)

BRM thanks.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (26 November 2008)

FML please.


----------



## jonojpsg (26 November 2008)

Hi Joe,
My thanks too for such a great site!! I'll try PNA which should be looking for a big rebound


----------



## ZzzzDad (26 November 2008)

AGY - thanks Joe.


----------



## kirtdog (26 November 2008)

MCR thanks Joe


----------



## Out Too Soon (26 November 2008)

JML thanks Joe


----------



## cbacamden (26 November 2008)

BEC - Thanks


----------



## agro (26 November 2008)

STO

THANKSSSS


----------



## jonnycage (26 November 2008)

avx please

cheers


----------



## 2BAD4U (26 November 2008)

GWT thanks Joe


----------



## lioness (26 November 2008)

CMR for me please Joe.


----------



## kenny (26 November 2008)

Can I go for *STW *please?

Regards,

Kenny


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 November 2008)

BAU kicking goals with the Chinese !


----------



## son of baglimit (26 November 2008)

NMS


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 November 2008)

FXJ please Joe,

gg


----------



## spooly74 (26 November 2008)

INL please Joe.


----------



## Kipp (26 November 2008)

I'll take a bankwest termdeposit at 7%pa.

But MAP if I had to tip a stock.


----------



## Trader Paul (27 November 2008)

Hi Joe,

KOG ..... let's give this one a run, through December ... 

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------



## Miner (27 November 2008)

MAH please Joe
Purely paper play speculative


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2008)

RWD, thank you Mr Blow


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 November 2008)

*QOL* for me please Joe.:thankyou:


----------



## drillinto (27 November 2008)

Tanami Gold >>TAM >> www.tanami.com.au


----------



## nioka (27 November 2008)

EKA thanks


----------



## the barry (27 November 2008)

bmn, has to work one of these years.


----------



## nick2fish (27 November 2008)

NDO pls Joe.... but I really hope Explode wins


----------



## bluelabel (27 November 2008)

*GPR* please Joe.

:bier:

blue


----------



## kgee (27 November 2008)

GGG again thanks joe


----------



## derty (27 November 2008)

RMS please


----------



## BIG BWACULL (28 November 2008)

MBT  
Thanks Joe


----------



## CAB SAV (28 November 2008)

ndo thanks


----------



## rico01 (28 November 2008)

Gotta support my dogs Joe  
   So    CNP thanks


----------



## legs (28 November 2008)

OZL please.. in a halt until 2/12/08


----------



## pan (28 November 2008)

g'day joe

I'll have PXS 

cheers


----------



## fodder-oz (28 November 2008)

Hi Joe,

Can  you put me down for AZC?

Thanks


----------



## posh (28 November 2008)

GFF perhaps.


----------



## white_goodman (28 November 2008)

AMA... yes sir thankyou very much sir


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 November 2008)

CSE thanks Joe:bonk:


----------



## rub92me (28 November 2008)

LRL please. Untradeable due to low volumes but could fly with positive financing news and enough cash in the bank to sit out the crisis.


----------



## inenigma (28 November 2008)

Oh Well.  I'm unlikely to post 10 times a year........


----------



## Dowdy (28 November 2008)

KRS


----------



## LeeTV (28 November 2008)

WHN thanks


----------



## bigdog (28 November 2008)

MEO thx Joe


----------



## sam76 (28 November 2008)

BCD thanks


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 November 2008)

FMG thanks joe


----------



## JTLP (29 November 2008)

Let's see what those dirty dogs CVI have up there sleeves.

Share placement this month LOL.

CVI please Joe


----------



## Nicks (29 November 2008)

BBI please Jo. If not available then KAL.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 November 2008)

NTU please Joe! Good luck to all


----------



## refined silver (29 November 2008)

PGM please.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (30 November 2008)

CEY ,for me thanx Joe


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2008)

CAL   Citec Australia


----------



## Real1ty (30 November 2008)

I'm happy enough to double up on FAR again please Joe.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 November 2008)

MRE for me thanks Joe

Salute and God's speed to all this month


----------



## inenigma (30 November 2008)

I made my 10 posts.......

IPL Thanks Joe.


----------



## Col Lector (30 November 2008)

the gas is....SGL. Thanks Joe


----------



## Whiskers (30 November 2008)

*MDX* thanks Joe.


----------



## The Mint Man (30 November 2008)

*CLV*

Cheers


----------

